# Second Nozzle on a VRT?



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi 

I had the car on a dyno on the weekend it put down 392whp at 24psi of boost, I ran vag com to log the timing retard and advance, it was still pulling timing, so i am thinking i might need more water meth to stop pulling timing. Here in Nova Scotia we only have 91 octane gas available, the car is running a c2 60# tune. 

I am currently running one nozzle, size is 315cc/min. It is mounted in my charge pipe about 6" back from the tb. I have noticed some running a dual nozzle set up. 

My questions are.... 

What size nozzle should i step up to if i were to keep my single setup? 

What size nozzles and placement would you recommend for a dual set up? 

Thanks...


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you checked out Devilsown page. I believe they have a FAQs page that talks about this.


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you meat the forum or the FAQ page, I looked on FAQ nothing on two nozzles.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I meant the FAQS. Sorry guess there is'nt anything about it. Have you tried sending a PM to Scott from USRT?


----------

